# Is this your daughter?



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Seen on the Peyia-Kathikas road.

She was not only sitting on the top of the back seat while being driven but was opening her white gown and displaying her boobs for the passing motorists.










Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Gosh I bet you enjoyed that Pete. 
How stupid can some people be. The stupid ***** is risking her life if another motorist loses concentration after that sight and crashes into them


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Seen on the Peyia-Kathikas road.
> 
> She was not only sitting on the top of the back seat while being driven but was opening her white gown and displaying her boobs for the passing motorists.
> 
> Pete


For goodness sake, Pete - you could have done a u turn before taking the snaps! A picture is worth a thousand words you know!


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Are you sure she wasn't an advertisement for the swingers club?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Rema said:


> Are you sure she wasn't an advertisement for the swingers club?


I don't think so, they looked rather firm to me. 

Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Actually, on a more serious note, I think that she may be part of a scam team from Eastern Europe and currently doing the rounds of Cyprus.

Back in March, I became a victim of this clever scam while out shopping at Papantonio's, in Polis. 

Simply going out to get supplies turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.

Here's how the scam works:

Two seriously good-looking 20-21 year-old girls come over to you as you are packing your purchases into the back of your car. They both have battery powered car vacuums and start vacuuming the inside of your vehicle, cleaning the inside of your windshield with a cloth and aerosol, with their breasts almost falling out of their blouses.

It is impossible not to look at them. When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say, 'No' and instead ask you for a ride to Kathikas. You agree and they get into the back seat. On the way, they start undressing. Then one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts crawling all over you, breasts everywhere, while the other one steals your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen on March 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the15th, 17th, 20th, the 24th and 29th. Also on April 1st and 2nd, twice on the 3rd, 16th, 23rd, three times last Monday, and very likely again this upcoming weekend.

So tell your friends to be careful.


----------



## Steve & Julie (Oct 11, 2014)

David & Letitia

Julie & I fly out 06 July, amongst all the other items we have packed for shipping based on many recommendation on this forum, have also now included a couple of dozen cheap wallets...never new shopping could be so rewarding 

Steve


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

David, the exact same thing happened to me.

Fortunately I could finance it due to a dear friend who was kind enough to trace me and pass on my inheritance from my late Uncle in Nigeria.

Pete


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Steve & Julie said:


> David & Letitia
> 
> Julie & I fly out 06 July, amongst all the other items we have packed for shipping based on many recommendation on this forum, have also now included a couple of dozen cheap wallets...never new shopping could be so rewarding
> 
> Steve


The 99p shop does a very good line in wallets. get them in boxes of 10


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

David I got a great laugh out of this. Hilarious.

Showed it to my wife and she just looked at me with a blank stare on her face and said "I dont get british humour". Poor thing. 



David_&_Letitia said:


> Actually, on a more serious note, I think that she may be part of a scam team from Eastern Europe and currently doing the rounds of Cyprus.
> 
> Back in March, I became a victim of this clever scam while out shopping at Papantonio's, in Polis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

There was a 'domestic' on one of the Russian yachts at a marina where we were staying and the naked girl ran up the pontoon towards the marina offices and restaurant followed by her man with a jacket to cover her - until then we didn't realise how many people were on their yachts.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> David I got a great laugh out of this. Hilarious.
> 
> Showed it to my wife and she just looked at me with a blank stare on her face and said "I dont get british humour". Poor thing.


No our American cousins are not known for their sense of humour, which is why British comedy series don't go well over there. Those that have been exported are mainly just the ideas and scripts and altered to suit America humour.
Never mind Zach you have a lifetime to teach your lovely young lady to appreciate our quirky ways.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I travelled the same route today on an ornithological expedition but was unable to spot any tits.

Pete


----------



## kdw2k (May 13, 2013)

OMG your killing me here!!!!


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well i hope they were firm ones cause if they were saggy ones they would have been slapping her about the face while the car was in motion.
Cheers


----------

